
Revolutionary 3d Printing Coffee Maker, Sugar Free – Open Electronics - OpenElectronics
https://www.open-electronics.org/revolutionary-3d-printing-coffee-maker-sugar-free/
======
NonEUCitizen
Looks like the coffee maker is used just as a frame and possibly as a heated
base. Title is a stretch.

